# Framebuffer not working after kernel update

## Kjir

I recently updated my kernel to 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 and since then I can't get the framebuffer to work: I use the same settings as before, but the screen gets black until X starts. If I disable framebuffer on boot, everything works.

Here is my grub configuration (previously working):

```

title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=0x31B

```

As for the kernel options in Device Drivers->Graphics support->Support for framebuffer devices, only VESA VGA Graphics is selected.

I also tried with nVidia frambuffer, with the same disappointing results... Did I miss something?

It worked in linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6

----------

## mjf55

i had the same problem going from 2.6.30-r4 to 2.6.31-r6.  I just removed the framebuffer.

this link http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22983 suggests changing mtrr to 1 ( was 3)

this link show how using uvesafb http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ . I may give this a try.

----------

## Kjir

Changing the MTRR settings doesn't fix it... I'll try updating to another kernel version, this one seems to have some bugs

----------

